

You can now attach your iPad directly to your face to experience virtual reality - prostoalex
http://www.theverge.com/2014/9/16/6256729/airvr-attach-your-ipad-directly-to-your-face

======
ferrantim
Till now attaching my iPad directly to my face was a real hassle and I looked
stupid. No more!

------
jgeorge
I look forward to never doing this.

